# Betta compatibility?



## Tetrabetta12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello All, i have a Male Crown-tail betta in a 1 gallon unfiltered tank, but im starting to feel bad for him since he does not have much room. But i have a 10 gallon filtered, heated, etc. Tetra tank with 3 Neons, 2 Glo-Lite, and 3 silver-tip Tetras. Will these tetras be bothered by him? I dont want to risk killing any of my tetras. If so ill just resort to getting him a bigger tank for him. Also, the 10 gallon tank has a pretty good current in it that the tetras like, will that be bad for him? Thanks.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi. Unfortunately it's not the betta that will bother the tetra; it the other way around. Tetra are notorious fin-nippers in groups of less than 6 (or a single species, not as a whole). I think your betta would rather be in a 5 gal heated tank than getting his tail constantly nipped by tetra. And I know he won't enjoy the current. I've never known a betta that did.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Tetras like calm water also, however I wouldn't put a Betta with other fish. It can sometimes work, but Bettas are often aggressive to anything.

And as mentioned, several tetra species will turn agressive and nip fins if not kept in large enough same species schools, they need the numbers to feel safe.

A 5 gallon is a good minimum size for a betta. A sponge filter is more than sufficient and creates very little water movement. They also don't need cartridges so you save that money.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree. This is a very real risk either way--the Betta will not appreciate the others (and I had a betta once that easily ate neons) but the tetra are almost certain to nip the betta's fins. Silvertips can be nippy, maqles esp, as it mentions in the profile. All characins have a good set of choppers, and like using them when tempted.;-)


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

If the tetras are established then probably not a good idea. I have a small group (4) congo tetras with one betta in an 8Gal tank, they were put in together so established their territories from day one. have not seem evidence of any fin nipping, in fact my betta's fins seem to have got longer since I got him. He cruises around the heater side and top front of the tank; the tetras hang out in back and chase each other around the plants. I did hear that congos are more 'chill' than other tetras


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd opt for getting a larger heated, filtered tank for the betta. My personal experience with mixing a betta with other fish has been that the betta never fared well.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't try to put the Betta in the Tetra tank.

BUT a 5g is not minimum size for a betta, they are usually very happy in a 2.5-5. In my experience when they are in anything bigger than a 5 they get nervous and want to hide, its too much space for them, always thought it was because they've been in crowded tanks and small bowls their whole lives.
It really all depends on you and how much space you have and how much money you want to spend though


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not so sure about that... I think if the tank has enough decor/places to hide then a Betta can be happy. Mine hardly ever hides except for when he sleeps, otherwise he is cruising his (8Gal) tank quite happily. (He does share with others, but perhaps it's because of this that he doesn't mind the bigger tank)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

FlyingFish47 said:


> I'm not so sure about that... I think if the tank has enough decor/places to hide then a Betta can be happy. Mine hardly ever hides except for when he sleeps, otherwise he is cruising his (8Gal) tank quite happily. (He does share with others, but perhaps it's because of this that he doesn't mind the bigger tank)


I'm not trying to say that Every betta is going to be stresse by being in a large tank by themselves, every betta is different so that'd be kind of stupid for me to say, But in my experience, when betta's are by themselves, without any tank mates they feel stressed in tanks larger than 5 gallons.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

aemaki09 said:


> I wouldn't try to put the Betta in the Tetra tank.
> 
> BUT a 5g is not minimum size for a betta, they are usually very happy in a 2.5-5. In my experience when they are in anything bigger than a 5 they get nervous and want to hide, its too much space for them, always thought it was because they've been in crowded tanks and small bowls their whole lives.
> It really all depends on you and how much space you have and how much money you want to spend though


I'm afraid that is not true, these fish do not live in puddles in nature despite popular belief. They live in rice patties which for all intents and purposes is a pond/small lake. They do prefer shallow water rather than deep. If the rice patties dry up, forming puddles, they will jump out in search of larger space.

While they are not by themselves, they also do not get stressed by being alone. In fact, whenever they encounter another they will fight to the death or until one leaves.

It is possible to keep a Betta alive in small volumes of water, but that is not ideal for them. One could also say a human only needs the space of a closet to survive, but the quality of life would not be very good.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

I tried Glo-Light tetras with my betta, and the glo-lights thought he was a mobile buffet and ripped his fins up quite nicely. I had picked the glo-lights due to their reportedly unagressive nature, too.

On a side note, Harvey is very happy in his 29 gallon home, no signs of stress due to a large and unfettered living space.
He lives peacefully with 12 corries and countless snails.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I never said they live in Puddles. I said that In MY experience and many my fellow Betta keepers experiences, betta's get stressed in tanks larger than 5 gallons. 95% of the betta's I've had over the years were a thousand times happier in a tank size ranging from 2.5-5 gallons. I also never said that in every case this is the same, i am saying that in mine and a majority of the people I know who keep Betta's opinions this has been the case
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

aemaki09 said:


> I never said they live in Puddles. I said that In MY experience and many my fellow Betta keepers experiences, betta's get stressed in tanks larger than 5 gallons. 95% of the betta's I've had over the years were a thousand times happier in a tank size ranging from 2.5-5 gallons. I also never said that in every case this is the same, i am saying that in mine and a majority of the people I know who keep Betta's opinions this has been the case
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And I can point to an equal number of people who say the opposite.

There were hordes of people who use to believe bettas lived perfectly happy in an unheated bowl with a plant growing in it. They believed the plant kept the water clean (no water changes) and that the betta would just eat the roots for food. They believed they were happy because bettas would still blow bubble nests.

My point is only that anecdotal stories are just that, stories and not science. With fish I'll always side with their natural environment as much as can be done in the home aquarium. Personally, I use a 10 gallon. Now if someone has a published source from an Ichthyologist saying otherwise I'll be the first to admit I'm wrong.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Look, I'm not trying to have a debate with you. I was just trying to explain my opinions and why they are valid to me...wasnt trying to force my beliefs on you If that's how you took it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I meant, if there are tank mates then it probably makes them feel better in a larger tank.,. No pun intended lol


----------

